# 1080p Laptop suggestions needed



## marvelousprashant (Sep 12, 2014)

*1) What is your budget?* 
~65k (+/-5k)

*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*

14 or 15.6" Wont mind 13.3 if everything else is favorible



*3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? *
Lots and lots of photo editing. Need something that can run 2-3 image editors (PS, LR, DxO simultaneously)
Casual gaming


*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?*
Answered in description at the end

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell (my favorite because of service and support)
b. Dislike: Acer


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution: FHD is a must for me. I would love having an excellent quality screen in terms of color reproduction
Battery back up: nothing specific
Purchase: Can do either Online or offline. Will be purchased from ghaziabad/Delhi (offline)

My requirements
good 1080p display
SSD/ SSHD for fast responsiveness

I'd be happy if someone made a laptop with i5, 8GB of RAM, a good SSHD (32gb cache or similar) or SSD+HDD and a good 1080p display. Unfortunately no one does.

I have singled out few laptops
*Lenovo Y510p (i5 version)* (with 120GB SSD instead of ODD)
- Screen is a TN panel. Reviews say good things about it but I'm not sure if it is as good as the IPS on Dell 5000 series
- Looks wise I prefer the sleek design of dell 
- No SSD/SSHD but since it costs 57K, I think I'll swap the ODD for a dedicated 120GB SSD which would be a much better option than SSHD. Are such SSD bays available  in India?
- Reviews say WiFi range is average at best
- Heating issues? Not sure if this will be an issue for me as I won't be gaming much

*Dell Inspiron 15 Series 5000 (5547)*
- Only 8GB SSHD cache, it will boot fast but not sure if there will be any advantage in application responsiveness and performance)
- No ODD so cannot add another SSD

*Sony Vaio Fit 15* 
- Love this machine. Damn you Sony for selling away Vaio

*Apple MBA 13" with windows 8.1*
- Never used one but have heard only good things about it


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2014)

+1 to Lenovo Y510p


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 12, 2014)

y510p i5 is not available anywhere sadly.
The dell one has a pretty crappy gpu, so if you are ok with it go for it!


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Sep 12, 2014)

get hp j120tx if you need 2gb 740m and dell may hav crappy gpu but screen is IPS.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 12, 2014)

No available means discontinued because of newer y50 or out of stock temporarily? 

Crappy gpu is ok. Dell seems great but the ssd expansion option and price of y510p is moth watering.


----------



## panzer1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Y510p will heat up for sure when you run multiple editing software.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2014)

^ every other laptop would heat if you try to max out its hardware.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 12, 2014)

I m an existing hp user. I think I can handle liitle heat. 

Any idea if y510p is discontinued permanently?


----------



## seamon (Sep 12, 2014)

panzer1 said:


> Y510p will heat up for sure when you run multiple editing software.



The laptop is made to withstand that heat. The cards are safe till 95+. The highest a Y510p gets is 80 degrees.

- - - Updated - - -



marvelousprashant said:


> I m an existing hp user. I think I can handle liitle heat.
> 
> Any idea if y510p is discontinued permanently?



yep discontinued. Look at Y50 if you can afford one or even G56JR.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes. i5 version is discontinued. i7 version too but is available at many stores.

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> yep discontinued. Look at Y50 if you can afford one or even G56JR.



He needs a brilliant screen with excellent color reproduction. y50 and this doesnt sound right


----------



## seamon (Sep 12, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> Yes. i5 version is discontinued. i7 version too but is available at many stores.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



G56JR all the way.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 13, 2014)

Last when I inquired at the Asus store, even g56jr has been discontinued in India. :/


----------



## seamon (Sep 13, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> Last when I inquired at the Asus store, even g56jr has been discontinued in India. :/



gee that sucks.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 13, 2014)

So I guess dell is the only option for me?


----------



## seamon (Sep 13, 2014)

marvelousprashant said:


> So I guess dell is the only option for me?



Dell with core i7U+FHD screen is pretty expensive I think(around 82k).


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 13, 2014)

seamon said:


> Dell with core i7U+FHD screen is pretty expensive I think(around 82k).


65k...


----------



## seamon (Sep 13, 2014)

Access Denied

this one looks good.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 13, 2014)

Was in stock yesterday Dell inspiron 15 5547 5000 series Dell Laptop available in our online store


----------



## expmtl2 (Sep 13, 2014)

Y510p is totally discontinued. I was searching for one since last one month and was unable to find one... Yesterday I bought lenovo Z50-70 with full hd screen at 46k. The dealer told me that it is a limited edition version from the company to celebrate sales. It is only available in white colour. The configuration is i5,4gb,500gb,2gb gt840m gfx.


----------



## udaylunawat (Sep 13, 2014)

How can you get a z50 with full hd


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 13, 2014)

Lenovo india mentions z50 screen resolution upto 1080p. But wasn't able to find one online


----------



## udaylunawat (Sep 13, 2014)

Me too no full HD in Lenovo z50.also need to buy laptop under 70k with fhd display


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 13, 2014)

Maybe I'll wait till diwali for newer models. Otherwise will get the dell 5547. Wish it had a odd bay

Btw is Broadwell expected this year?


----------



## udaylunawat (Sep 13, 2014)

In India ??


----------



## panzer1 (Sep 13, 2014)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]: It is true that all laptops heat up at maximum load. But what I meant to say is that the y510 heats up even before that. And the OP said that he said heating might not be an issue since he doesn't game much. But the y510 doesn't need a change to heat up all that much. Multiple editing software is pretty taxing too. Could make it quite warm. 
 [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] true that the laptop and its components can handle it but its kinda inconvenient for the user. And OP do not go for the y50 because the display doesn't suit editing purposes. The y510 and dell 7000 have amazing displays. The y50 is a beast in performance though. But it also gets warm.


----------



## retz (Sep 13, 2014)

marvelousprashant said:


> Lenovo india mentions z50 screen resolution upto 1080p. But wasn't able to find one online



It's the z50-70 59414042 model. It seem to be only available in the physical stores - no mention of it online and the lenovo service center people have no idea the model exists. I've been eyeing it for weeks, but haven't purchased it because of this scary lack of information about it online.

- - - Updated - - -



expmtl2 said:


> Y510p is totally discontinued. I was searching for one since last one month and was unable to find one... Yesterday I bought lenovo Z50-70 with full hd screen at 46k. The dealer told me that it is a limited edition version from the company to celebrate sales. It is only available in white colour. The configuration is i5,4gb,500gb,2gb gt840m gfx.



Dude... how is the laptop? Any issues so far? Did you get 1 year or three year warranty? Did you buy it from Nehru place?

- - - Updated - - -



marvelousprashant said:


> Maybe I'll wait till diwali for newer models. Otherwise will get the dell 5547. Wish it had a odd bay
> 
> Btw is Broadwell expected this year?



No mobile broadwell part - laptop or untrabook. They're just releasing the fanless models right now, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## seamon (Sep 13, 2014)

marvelousprashant said:


> Maybe I'll wait till diwali for newer models. Otherwise will get the dell 5547. Wish it had a odd bay
> 
> Btw is Broadwell expected this year?



I suggest you wait for Maxwell+Broadwell.

- - - Updated - - -



panzer1 said:


> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]: It is true that all laptops heat up at maximum load. But what I meant to say is that the y510 heats up even before that. And the OP said that he said heating might not be an issue since he doesn't game much. But the y510 doesn't need a change to heat up all that much. Multiple editing software is pretty taxing too. Could make it quite warm.
> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] true that the laptop and its components can handle it but its kinda inconvenient for the user. And OP do not go for the y50 because the display doesn't suit editing purposes. The y510 and dell 7000 have amazing displays. The y50 is a beast in performance though. But it also gets warm.



Dude if you want gaming laptops to run ice-cold while gaming then dream on. I don't think temperatures in the Y50 should even be considered.


----------



## retz (Sep 13, 2014)

seamon said:


> I suggest you wait for Maxwell+Broadwell.



- - - Updated - - -


Okay. Just read up a bit. 

The currently released core-M processors will perform somewhat like the 4200U, depending on the TDP of the chip. The best current chip (Core M 5Y70) at 4.5W can outperform a 4250U in certain benchmarks by about 10%! At 6W, the difference will probably be much more significant. (@ A peek at Intel Core M tablet performance (14nm Broadwell) - CPU - News - HEXUS.net) While meant primarily for fanless tablets, given its performance, we'll probably see it in low power laptops. 

Nevertheless, this is going to trickle out to US consumers in Q4. In India? Who knows. 

The next chip is due early 2015 in the US. 

Honestly, if you are waiting, you may as well wait for skylake.


----------



## seamon (Sep 13, 2014)

retz said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Okay. Just read up a bit.
> ...



Skylake is due Q3-4 next year I think. Waiting till dec is much more reasonable.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2014)

panzer1 said:


> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]: It is true that all laptops heat up at maximum load. But what I meant to say is that the y510 heats up even before that. And the OP said that he said heating might not be an issue since he doesn't game much. But the y510 doesn't need a change to heat up all that much. Multiple editing software is pretty taxing too. Could make it quite warm.



My old Lenovo R61 reached 80* C while on 100% CPU load. Fan doesn't works. Replaced the thermal paste today. Runs below 67*C now.


----------



## seamon (Sep 13, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> My old Lenovo R61 reached 80* C while on 100% CPU load. Fan doesn't works. Replaced the thermal paste today. Runs below 67*C now.



Mine shuts down while playing League of Legends. Which paste btw?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2014)

seamon said:


> Mine shuts down while playing League of Legends. Which paste btw?


some chinese one. didn't have the time to order a good one as I was worried the laptop may die in a day or two.

Edit:

zp 340, silicone based


----------



## panzer1 (Sep 13, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] ever used an rog 17? Perfectly cold at full load. Only the vents heat up. That's impressive cooling. 
 [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] and your point is? That thermal paste makes a difference? I agree. Or is it that Lenovo uses shitty thermal paste? Which I've heard people saying


----------



## panzer1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh wait [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] 80c is impressive considering fan wasn't working. That's pretty good.


----------



## seamon (Sep 13, 2014)

panzer1 said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] ever used an rog 17? Perfectly cold at full load. Only the vents heat up. That's impressive cooling.
> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] and your point is? That thermal paste makes a difference? I agree. Or is it that Lenovo uses shitty thermal paste? Which I've heard people saying



1. ROG is world renowned in the for its cooling second only to Alienware in terms of cooling. Also it's a 17" laptop  . Also, I got a more powerful laptop than Indian ROGs. 
2. The point is thermal paste dries up after years of use.


----------



## panzer1 (Sep 13, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] we'll see how cool the y70 runs then. The latest indian rog uses a 860m right? Which laptop do you have? Msi? Alienware? Yea that guys been pointing out obvious facts for no reason for a while now. First that laptops heat up at full load and note this. Yes  we know thermal paste dries up, how is it relevant to the discussion here?


----------



## retz (Sep 13, 2014)

HP is pretty good in this regard. I used to call the service guys cause my vents got blocked rather fast and every few months they'd replace the paste. It was possibly shitty oem paste but meh - it did the job.


----------



## seamon (Sep 13, 2014)

panzer1 said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] we'll see how cool the y70 runs then. The latest indian rog uses a 860m right? Which laptop do you have? Msi? Alienware? Yea that guys been pointing out obvious facts for no reason for a while now. First that laptops heat up at full load and note this. Yes  we know thermal paste dries up, how is it relevant to the discussion here?



Custom Lenovo Y500.
Old members rarely care about the discussion. We get sidetracked much more frequently than that. Notice what I am doing right now.


----------



## panzer1 (Sep 13, 2014)

[MENTION=289026]retz[/MENTION] any clue if Lenovo replaces paste like that?
 [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] haha yes, showing off your laptop. So sli? I've used a sli y510p. The heat was insane. How do you manage temps? And sli gt650s can manage to beat a860m?


----------



## seamon (Sep 13, 2014)

panzer1 said:


> [MENTION=289026]retz[/MENTION] any clue if Lenovo replaces paste like that?
> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] haha yes, showing off your laptop. So sli? I've used a sli y510p. The heat was insane. How do you manage temps? And sli gt650s can manage to beat a860m?



GT650Ms are overclocked 100Mhz above GT 755M level. That's a solid 300 Mhz overclock.
Cooling done by IC Diamond Thermal paste. I pasted it everywhere core+vRAMs+some square thingies.


----------



## panzer1 (Sep 14, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] that's got to be a pretty hot laptop. What trumps do you get while gaming? And any performance figures?


----------



## seamon (Sep 14, 2014)

panzer1 said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] that's got to be a pretty hot laptop. What trumps do you get while gaming? And any performance figures?



Max temp is 80 degrees on the 2nd GPU. 
Every game maxed out @1080p except 1-2 which don't support SLI and Watch_Dogs.
5300 in 3D Mark 11.


----------



## panzer1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Woah nice. Yeah so more powerful than a gtx 860m I guess. Since I can't max out a few games. I mean I could but I'm happier with more fps. But the 860m cab be overclocked quite a bit. I haven't been gaming extensively thanks to a ton of college work but I get max temps of around 67 for Gpu. So it can be overclocked a bit. I won't be overclocking anyway. I'm happy with what I've got. And had enough after overclocking my old pc to get playable fps. But yea just saying an overclocked 860m will beat your beastly setup quite easily. Without sli issues too. And BTW you play with an external keyboard ?


----------



## seamon (Sep 14, 2014)

panzer1 said:


> Woah nice. Yeah so more powerful than a gtx 860m I guess. Since I can't max out a few games. I mean I could but I'm happier with more fps. But the 860m cab be overclocked quite a bit. I haven't been gaming extensively thanks to a ton of college work but I get max temps of around 67 for Gpu. So it can be overclocked a bit. I won't be overclocking anyway. I'm happy with what I've got. And had enough after overclocking my old pc to get playable fps. But yea just saying an overclocked 860m will beat your beastly setup quite easily. Without sli issues too. And BTW you play with an external keyboard ?



SLI issues are hardly a thing after recent updates. I play with laptop KB.

- - - Updated - - -

This is a late 2012 laptop.......


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 14, 2014)

Guys.... lets not discuss about overheating and suggest what should I do?

Go for dell 5547 1080p touch model or wait for broadwell?

BTW are broadwell laptops expected in india by December?


----------



## seamon (Sep 14, 2014)

marvelousprashant said:


> Guys.... lets not discuss about overheating and suggest what should I do?
> 
> Go for dell 5547 1080p touch model or wait for broadwell?
> 
> BTW are broadwell laptops expected in india by December?



I answered that already....
Wait for Maxwell+Broadwell.


----------

